# We've FOUND the Owners of the 2 German Shorthairs!



## wje (Oct 27, 2009)

We discovered two dogs in our barn on 10/26...looks like they've been lost a few days...We live East of Edgeley, ND about 7 miles. The one german shorthair is brown and female and the other german shorthair cross is black and a male. Please Contact us cell 701-709-0333, 701-320-4183, or 701-493-2042.

We found the owners...they posted an ad on Bismanonline and one of the members from here had seen it! Thank you everyone!! They live over by Merricourt and have been gone since last Wednesday.


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Just curious if you have found the owners of those dogs, it is a shame. I want to thank you for taking those in even if they are not mine. God bless


----------



## Mandanhouse (Mar 31, 2009)

Good on you for taking care of them in their owners negligence.

PetSmart sells tags for cheap. Every guy who has a dog needs to have them collared and tagged.

Saved my bacon a couple of times when my lab has run off from home. I've also caught dogs in the neighborhood and called their owners.

You see guys who remove their dog's callar when hunting so "it won't snag up". Tighten it up.

Tag your dogs.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for taking them in. I take collars off the labs when hunting unless it is the elec collar. but, they have chips under their skin.

Have you scanned the dogs to see if they have microchips? I am sure the owner would love to have his buddies back.


----------



## wje (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you...we live on a farm and have plenty of room but we honestly don't want any more animals to take care of. If we don't hear anything in a few more days we'll be looking for new homes for them.

We've checked with local business's in Edgeley and surrounding towns to see if they've heard of anyone losing some dogs...put it on the radio and nothing as of yet. I'm starting to think someone just left them.

Can I go to the vet and have them check to see if they have a chip?

We also have labs and we have collars on them but no name tags but I'm thinking after all this it's a very good idea.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes, by all means-take the dogs to the vet and have them scanned. I mean, our dog has a microchip-but I'll be honest, I've never gotten around to putting the HomeAgain tag on her collar letting people know that. She never leaves the house other than in our fenced back yard or on a leash with us, but I should still remember to put it on her.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The vet will scan them for free...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry..didn't notice this til now so I moved it here.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you are worried about your dog tags getting hung up while hunting, get a collar that has a name plate riveted to the collar or a collar that has the your name and number embriodered into the collar. In both cases, there are no tags hanging down. I have used them for years.

They are sold on cabelas.com............$15 or so....they last for a long time.

Good luck finding the owners.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

wje, if the owners don't turn up this link might give you someplace to take them off your hands: 
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... mal+Rescue

Most of the bigger ND towns have a shelter program in place and your vet could probably point you in the right direction. All of these programs depend soley on donations though and money is always tight. Not so many years ago a stray-lost dog in rural areas never got a second chance.


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope you can find their owners or home sfor them need be. But I also wanted to let people know that Microchips are not a standardized thing so ie the scanner that scans you pets chip might not be scanable buy manufactures scanners. So its a good bet to keep them collared as well even if they are chipped.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Happy endings all around! Hats off to you folks.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Yay! Glad to hear some good news : )


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Hats off to you folks.


x2!


----------



## mfreeman451 (Jan 24, 2008)

To whomever recommended the pet smart collar tag thingy, I have some better advice. After repeatedly losing tags off of my dogs collar, I ordered a new collar with a tag fastened to the collar. The only way it's coming off now is if he loses his collar, which is unlikely.

You can get these at http://gundogsupply.com

I recommend following his recomendations for what to actually put on the tag, this is what I have on mine:

NEEDS DAILY MEDS
REWARD IF FOUND
EAGAN, MN <phone number>

Steve Snell from GunDogSupply recommends putting every possible phone number you have on the tag, so put two tags on the collar if necessary. The reason you put "NEEDS DAILY MEDS" is by Steve's rationale, people will think your dog needs meds and will hopefully want to return it faster.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

NEEDS DAILY MEDS
REWARD IF FOUND
EAGAN, MN <phone number>

Steve Snell from GunDogSupply recommends putting every possible phone number you have on the tag, so put two tags on the collar if necessary. The reason you put "NEEDS DAILY MEDS" is by Steve's rationale, people will think your dog needs meds and will hopefully want to return it faster.[/quote]

That's some smart thinking! I'm going to apply that :beer:


----------

